# regripping



## free spool (May 15, 2006)

I have some rods that Have foam grips on them that are worn out but i dont know how to go about replacing them i was wondeing if yall could help me out?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

It is really not that hard, if you post your location there are several people around who would be willing to help you out.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

you can allways just recover them with shrink wrap, might have to some work on the end at reel seat,and maybe put on a new butt cap


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

My .02 is that it's a complete pain in the butt on a factory rod, especially if it's a cheaper brand. They use a TON of glue on them, and that stuff is a real pain in the rear to get off. Barry has the right idear of shrink wrapping over them rather than replacing.


----------

